
Deel's Customer Service Fuels Its Growth - jayp
https://www.heraldhq.com/userstand/how-deels-customer-service-fuels-its-growth
======
jayp
We just launched a new blog. It's called Userstand
([https://www.heraldhq.com/userstand/](https://www.heraldhq.com/userstand/)),
and we aim to chronicle how innovative companies understand their users.

Our first article is a conversation with Deel (YC W19) co-founder Alex
Bouaziz] on How Deel's Customer Service Fuels its Growth. Let us know what you
think!

